# "Uber Driver Kate" : Nissan Rogue TV commercial "briefcase"



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7f6b/nissan-rogue-briefcase-uber-driver-kate


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Hmmm.... I wonder what her driver rating will be after that ride?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't know. She forgot to offer him a bottle of water.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

What about some mints or gum?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thats funny cuz thats exactly how Uber wants drivers to drive...as quickly as possible to their destination.


----------

